# Ragged gets a new GM



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2021)

Erik Barnes Named Ragged Mountain GM
					

SAM Magazine—Danbury, N.H., Oct. 20, 2021—Industry veteran Erik Barnes has been named general manager of Ragged Mountain ski area. Barnes replaces Jay Gamb




					www.saminfo.com
				




Plenty of experience from his years at Mount Snow

Had the reputation of an employees friend GM.  Let his marketing department and other admins below him handle more of the out front of the public side from my experiences.

Will likely do a ton wiht Ragged's instructors (Eric is a big tme PSIA guy) and their golf operations in the Summer


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm not super excited about the move. Butt as long as he lets the directors continue their thing (all phenomenal) it should be okay. Gamble was practically retired as the GM anyway.

My hunch is the list of available candidates was extremely short.

There are no golf operations. The course has been closed for a decade, taken over by snowmaking ponds, parking lots, etc.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 31, 2021)

Maybe he’ll get disc golf going.


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Nov 13, 2021)

Abubob said:


> Maybe he’ll get disc golf going.


or the planned expansion thats been planned for like 8 years now, is still shown on the trail map and has ZERO chance of happening anytime soon. 

I love ragged. That expansion would take it to another level. 

The last guy (He came from sunapee IIRC) was supposed to be THE GUY that was going to redo ragged and make it better. he did exactly squat. 

source: season ticket holder  2016- 2020.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2021)

I question if Pinnacle Peak ever happens.  Hard to imagine the ROI is there unless they sell a bunch of real estate to fund it.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 13, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> I question if Pinnacle Peak ever happens.  Hard to imagine the ROI is there unless they sell a bunch of real estate to fund it.


A stunt for sure. It started during that time of EB-5 which was a huge farce. There may be some tax deduction involved too.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 13, 2021)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> or the planned expansion thats been planned for like 8 years now, is still shown on the trail map and has ZERO chance of happening anytime soon.
> 
> I love ragged. That expansion would take it to another level.
> 
> ...



The thing is, I don't know many people who are really that concerned about "taking it to the next level". To the contrary the majority seem to want things to stay the same. For $345 we get a 6 pack, HSQ, amazing beginner area, great snowmaking and grooming, great trees, and a nice lodge. Who else can say that?

It's gotten more popular but the lifts are nearly walk on Sunday afternoons. If Pinnacle happens, it happens.

Jay Gamble did exactly what Ryan Schramm (the GM before him did), and that is keep the place going on the positive trajectory it has been. There were no expectations of him to do anything else.

I am a season pass holder (2013-present) and worked close with Ragged management from 2014-2017.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 13, 2021)

Abubob said:


> A stunt for sure. It started during that time of EB-5 which was a huge farce. There may be some tax deduction involved too.



No stunt, EB5 or tax deduction. It was logged, (like the other side of Cardigan) for the revenue. It just happens to be where future ski trails are planned. Notice it wasn't stumped and they didn't get too close to Easy Winder.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 13, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> it wasn't stumped


Did I say stunt? I meant stumped. You’re right. It wasn’t.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 6, 2021)

Does anyone know what is going on with the sixer? I was going to take my four year old over for some carpet time tomorrow but not sure if they will be open.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 6, 2021)

I think they are still going to be down. Gonna be rough with all the rain today as it sets up by sun up.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2021)

This come from their Facebook page:

“Unfortunately our Summit Six Express chairlift is currently not operating because of an electrical issue. We are diligently working on resolving this as soon as possible. The mountain will be closed Monday, December 6, 2021. Please continue to check the website, snow report, and social channels for updates and accept our apology for any inconvenience this may have caused.”

I could swear this exact same thing happened last year … or was it the year before.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 6, 2021)

They updated snow report, closed tomorrow. Wednesday will probably be better anyway.

_*



			The mountain will be closed Tuesday, December 7, 2021.
		
Click to expand...

*_


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 7, 2021)

Abubob said:


> This come from their Facebook page:
> 
> “Unfortunately our Summit Six Express chairlift is currently not operating because of an electrical issue. We are diligently working on resolving this as soon as possible. The mountain will be closed Monday, December 6, 2021. Please continue to check the website, snow report, and social channels for updates and accept our apology for any inconvenience this may have caused.”
> 
> I could swear this exact same thing happened last year … or was it the year before.



It unfortunately happens to all lifts that's likely why it sounds familiar. It happened to Ragged last year for a day in early January, but Spear and Barnyard were open at least.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> It unfortunately happens to all lifts that's likely why it sounds familiar. It happened to Ragged last year for a day in early January, but Spear and Barnyard were open at least.


That lift is almost 20 years old. How long before it needs to be replaced?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> It unfortunately happens to all lifts that's likely why it sounds familiar. It happened to Ragged last year for a day in early January, but Spear and Barnyard were open





Abubob said:


> That lift is almost 20 years old. How long before it needs to be replaced?



Depends on numerous things, most importantly the regular maintenance, year round, that the resort does/hjas been doing.

For example, in the latets Storm Skiing Podcast, the GM of Wachusett, Jeff Crowley, was interviewed (great interview BTW) and he was talking about replacing their main HSQ which has been there for about 30 years and get a HUGE amount of hours on it annually,  between the daily ski season schedule it operates for as well as its non ski season scenic chairlift ride schedule.  He mentioned that because of their aggressive year round preventative maintenance schedule that the lift is in good shape, but its getting older, and technology as well as some potential lift capacity upgrades due to the volume of people they have the acreage for now vs when the left went in 30 years ago will likley have them replacing it in the next couple of seasons.

Industry wide, it seems like with detachables, if no pre-mature needs for upgrades in capacity are needed, that they have about a 30 year lifespan


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 7, 2021)

Abubob said:


> That lift is almost 20 years old. How long before it needs to be replaced?



Another 20 roughly. That lift is a spring chicken without many hours. No summer use and 12/1 to 4/1 season. No need to change capacity as well.

The issue with electrical problems on lifts is they often appear out of nowhere whereas mechanical there is a ramp up period to failure.

The lift is running on their Mountain Cam.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2021)

What!? Again? Still? Doh! I’m all dressed up and no place to go.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 9, 2021)

It is running on the webcam, was planning on ragged tomorrow but may play it safe and head to loon. 

Shit luck that the six had a major issue before spear and barnyard were ready, sure there is a high level of anxiety to get it running before the weekend.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 9, 2021)

Weekend is going to be a bust anyway.

Washout Saturday followed by boiler. Too bad too, Upper Ridge and Headline are done, Wild Side can't be too far off.

Might be hanging out on the Barnyard with my kids lol.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> It is running on the webcam, was planning on ragged tomorrow but may play it safe and head to loon.
> 
> Shit luck that the six had a major issue before spear and barnyard were ready, sure there is a high level of anxiety to get it running before the weekend.


Check the website slope conditions before you go. It has the most up to date information. And … what newpylong said. 

https://www.raggedmountainresort.com/Slopes/


----------



## thebigo (Dec 9, 2021)

My oldest is a U10 at Ragged this year. I will be there rain or shine, lift spinning or hiking.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> My oldest is a U10 at Ragged this year. I will be there rain or shine, lift spinning or hiking.


Enjoy the experience as time flies by!  My oldest, who started as a U10 , is now a U19 and it's her last year of organized ski racing, unless she decides to race in college, and it still seems like it was yesterday that I dropped her off to her 1st training session as a U10 and then a month or so later took her to her 1st U10 race which was at Stratton.

Heck, your new GM at Ragged is probably getting close to that kind of nostalgia as when he was at Mount Snow, his oldest, and my youngest (who's just about to turn 16 now) were in the same all mountain skiing/park group when they were 7


----------



## thebigo (Dec 9, 2021)

Per snow report, the six is fixed. Not sure if I want to trust the six will make it through the day tomorrow or deal with the zoo that will be the grand opening of the kanc8.

*



			Thursday, December 9, 2:00pm:
		
Click to expand...

*


> We have isolated the electrical issue on the Summit Six Express and all repairs have been made. Today we continue to test the chairlift electrical system, make snow on 5 trails and plow out several giant whales on the mountain. We will be open once again for skiing and riding tomorrow Friday, December 10, 2021 at 9:00am. Upper Ridge and Headwall plan to open tomorrow, providing us 9 trails and 32 acres of skiable terrain open.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2021)

FYI, they had staff on hand and ran the lift all night. I think it will be good.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 10, 2021)

Six has been running flawlessly all morning. Ropes dropped on headwall and ridge, nice change of pace. Couple of cats have been pushing out barnyard.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2021)

How far along is Wild Side and Newfound? They've been pounding them for a few days, not the best of snowmaking conditions though.

Might bring the kids over Sunday for some boiler skiing.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 10, 2021)

Newfound has monster whales, it looks ready to be pushed out, I would assume they wait until after the rain but you would know better than me. Think wild side had some decent whales at the top but did not look too closely, not sure about the bottom.

I will unfortunately be out there in the rain tomorrow, will try to post some pictures.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2021)

Sounds right to me. I think it would be wise to wait. Their cat time will be in the Barnyard all day today and with the r*ain event tomorrow, no time or rush to push it out. Start on Sunday when it starts to set up.

Don't get too soaked, it's looking ugly.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Sounds right to me. I think it would be wise to wait. Their cat time will be in the Barnyard all day today and with the r*ain event tomorrow, no time or rush to push it out. Start on Sunday when it starts to set up.
> 
> Don't get too soaked, it's looking ugly.


Calling for freezing rain in the AM Saturday. Driving could be treacherous.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Newfound has monster whales, it looks ready to be pushed out, I would assume they wait until after the rain but you would know better than me. Think wild side had some decent whales at the top but did not look too closely, not sure about the bottom.
> 
> I will unfortunately be out there in the rain tomorrow, will try to post some pictures.



Took this pano standing on top of the bottom most whale on Newfound Ridge

View attachment 845816B2-1665-4E15-B957-DE5D657980B8.jpeg


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2021)

thebigo said:


> I will unfortunately be out there in the rain tomorrow, will try to post some pictures.


You work there?


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2021)

The snow report says Barnyard, Newfound and Upper Crew Cut for tomorrow. Didn't even notice they pulled the hoses to Crew Cut so early.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 11, 2021)

Mountain survived the weather well, only rained a few hours and never actually poured. Tomorrow should be a decent spring day.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m sure it’ll all be straightened out by Tuesday when I return.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 11, 2021)

Those are some nice whales.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 11, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Those are some nice whales.


Reminds me of the joke.

A guy walks into a bar and hears two women speaking in a British accent. He asks, "Are you ladies from England?" One says to him "Wales, you idiot!" So, the guy says, "Oh, sorry. So, are you two whales from England?"


----------



## thebigo (Dec 12, 2021)

They were pushing out wild ride all afternoon.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 13, 2021)

Good amount of terrain open/about to open all things considering. They haven't had anywhere near the # of hours  to run as the big boys due to elevation.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 13, 2021)

Wild side was pushed out today and looked good.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2021)

Gonna sweet tomorrow.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 13, 2021)

Abubob said:


> Gonna sweet tomorrow.


Didn't get to ski it today, spent the entire day on barnyard with my four year old daughter. Took all day but she finally made her first ever lift served run without falling. 

View attachment 20211213_120529.mp4


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 13, 2021)

That's great, the harnass was clutch for my kids too. They are 8 and 6 and still love the Barnyard, it is such a nice learning slope. They like the progression park they've been building the last two winters there too.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2021)

Almost five years ago with my niece. Yesterday my brother asked me to design a diamonds are a girl’s best friend tee for her. The time goes by so fast.

View attachment trim.EC8C3EBF-DBF8-423B-9963-26F3687F581C.MOV
View attachment trim.2AFEBB6D-ACC0-4F79-8531-509363B9B332.MOV


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2021)

Yessss


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2021)

I was hoping they'd get some terrain open on that side to take some pressure off the six. Got there at 10 yesterday and the six wasn't running. I think it got going around 10:30.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddly the Snow Report says they started making snow on Cardigan but this clearly is Flying Yankee. I think FY is my favorite trail there but early on I wish it was Cardigan, my daughter still has a tough time getting down that top pitch of FY.

More terrain open esp off Spear is a good thing though so hard to complain. They've really stepped their game up. A few years ago they never had the capacity to make snow like they did on Ragged peak earlier (Village green, Main Street, Raggedy Andy, The Chutes, and Blueberry) all at once, or something like Flying Yankee or Cardigan from the quad all the way to the base. That's a lot of equipment.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2021)

Clearly someone misread the memo. In the past it's always been Cardigan just for the reason you mentioned. Possibly the ski team needs training terrain?


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2021)

I have heard not only the Ragged development teams but others in the region are having a hard time finding terrain due to the crappy start, so there could be some credence to that.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2021)

So even though Flying Yankee would be open it would be off limits for rec skiers? I realize it's a safety issue so I really don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2021)

Only if they're training GS usually. Snow Report accurately reflects Flying Yankee now as the target of snowmaking.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 15, 2021)

Ragged is damn well run, every part of the business. There are people working hard everywhere, cleaning and engaging customers. The lifties talk to the customers, the bartenders are cool. The kids competition programs are excellent, they engage the parents and kids.

I may be jaded by years of being abused by vail but two weeks in, this is how a ski area is supposed to operate.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2021)

thebigo said:


> There are people working hard everywhere, cleaning and engaging customers.


No one has tried to clean me yet.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 15, 2021)

Abubob said:


> No one has tried to clean me yet.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2021)

Whaaaat!? Where did that come from? Good lookin’ sticker though.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2021)

I can't agree more. After being on the inside I am amazed at how well the place is run. Everything from Customer Service dealing with your passes, F&B, the lifts, patrol. That's on top of the the sheer value of the place for what you pay. 

We really have a gem that more and more people are finding. I'm actually amazed at how many out of state plates there are the past few years when there is far more hill up the road a little more. But, sometimes people want the better experience. For us, not only is it the closest hill besides Sunapee but it feels more like home.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2021)

They have come along way. Just a few years ago it was a cluster F. Bar running out of wine, cafe running out of food, ticket lines down to the parking lot, lifts in sad shape with no line management. I haven’t been in 5 years because it was so bad. May have to try it again at some point.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> They have come along way. Just a few years ago it was a cluster F. Bar running out of wine, cafe running out of food, ticket lines down to the parking lot, lifts in sad shape with no line management. I haven’t been in 5 years because it was so bad. May have to try it again at some point.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 16, 2021)

FYI  - for anybody planning out their weekend, the mountain will be hosting a race with several hundred entrants on Saturday. VG and presumably newfound will be closed for the race.

Today started above the clouds, called it a day around 1:00 when the base was socked in.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Today started above the clouds, called it a day around 1:00 when the base was socked in.


nice pics!


----------



## thebigo (Dec 18, 2021)

Storm is over preforming, started as small flakes when I arrived at 8:00. Has not stopped, dumping big fat flakes now. Surface is excellent this afternoon, tomorrow should be very good with the fresh mixed in.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2021)

Won't take them long to get Yankee open in these temps.  Looks like they've also widening Barnyard likely for the beginner park too.

Probably move to Cardigan next. Or maybe Lower Ridge? Tough to tell.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 20, 2021)

Yankee looking close, several guns running on showboat, spear is spinning. Blowing the rest of barnyard.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 27, 2021)

Impressive show on Showboat. 

Thursday I noticed Lower Ridge was hosed up too, guess it could either be that or Cardigan next.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Dec 27, 2021)

Curious to hear how busy it is this week. Thinking about just going for a ragged season pass instead of epic next year. All of the epic resorts will probably be a zoo this week anyways.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 27, 2021)

The Webcam gives you a pretty good view. It's been a slower start because of weather so they still have more core runs to spread the people out and an additional magic carpet to open. Even on the busiest weekends those two high speed lifts move people quick, Spear very rarely ever has a wait and 6 isn't long.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 27, 2021)

Definitely busier than a normal midweek day but no lines on either summit lift. Maybe a few minutes for barnyard and carpet.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 27, 2021)

nh2maboarder said:


> Curious to hear how busy it is this week. Thinking about just going for a ragged season pass instead of epic next year. All of the epic resorts will probably be a zoo this week anyways.


The ragged pass is priced such that it can be easily paired with an indy, offering a range of options. I paired ragged with boyne blackout this year to get away from vail, will likely pair with ikon base next year.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Dec 27, 2021)

thebigo said:


> The ragged pass is priced such that it can be easily paired with an indy, offering a range of options. I paired ragged with boyne blackout this year to get away from vail, will likely pair with ikon base next year.


Yeah I am planning to pair the ragged pass with Ikon base as well. Ikon has some better resorts on there anyways.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 28, 2021)

Appears the six is down again. Went down around noon, they were able to get it running to offload, has not moved in some time.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 28, 2021)

Time to push out what they were able to make on Showboat.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 28, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Appears the six is down again. Went down around noon, they were able to get it running to offload, has not moved in some time.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 28, 2021)

It appeared that a carrier got stuck in the lower terminal, they were trying to push it around the bullwheel by hand. They got the chair running at a low speed to unload then shutdown. They tried countless times to get it running through the afternoon with no success. When we left around 2:45, the six was spinning at a snails pace but was moving. 

Really terrible luck for it to happen today. Place was busy and everyone was happy. To the mountain's credit they were handing out vouchers and clearly had all hands on deck working the repair. Patrol was even helping out. I don't know if they can open tomorrow without the six, barnyard and yankee were packed to the point of being unsafe. The coaches deserve credit, they recognized the situation and got the race kids off yankee.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 28, 2021)

Appreciate the 6 pack updates @thebigo. May end up at Cannon tomorrow?


----------



## nh2maboarder (Dec 28, 2021)

Abubob said:


> Appreciate the 6 pack updates @thebigo. May end up at Cannon tomorrow?


According to their Instagram, “it will be spinning tomorrow morning”









						Ragged Mountain Resort on Instagram: "We apologize for the Summit 6 being delayed midday today. Thank you for your patience and understanding as we resolved the mechanical issue throughout the afternoon. It will be spinning tomorrow morning for you! 
					

Ragged Mountain Resort shared a post on Instagram: "We apologize for the Summit 6 being delayed midday today. Thank you for your patience and understanding as we resolved the mechanical issue throughout the afternoon. It will be spinning tomorrow morning for you! 📷: @dillonmailand  #raggedmtn //...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Dec 28, 2021)

nh2maboarder said:


> Curious to hear how busy it is this week. Thinking about just going for a ragged season pass instead of epic next year. All of the epic resorts will probably be a zoo this week anyways.


Sunapee was packed but manageable on Monday. pretty skied off by noon. But all in all not bad. longest wait in line maybe 10 minutes. first few runs it was quicker.

the app showed 25 minutes wait at the main lift at okemo and at least 15 minutes at every other major lift today. I'm bailing and taking the kids to Crotched instead. Never been, and its 25 miles from my house. 




nh2maboarder said:


> Yeah I am planning to pair the ragged pass with Ikon base as well. Ikon has some better resorts on there anyways.


If I could swing that that's exactly what I'd do. With Loon being the closest place to me the IKON wont work for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2021)

Abubob said:


> Appreciate the 6 pack updates @thebigo. May end up at Cannon tomorrow?


Cannon was sold out the last 2 days...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2021)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> Sunapee was packed but manageable on Monday. pretty skied off by noon. But all in all not bad. longest wait in line maybe 10 minutes. first few runs it was quicker.
> 
> the app showed 25 minutes wait at the main lift at okemo and at least 15 minutes at every other major lift today. I'm bailing and taking the kids to Crotched instead. Never been, and its 25 miles from my house.
> 
> ...


Loon is really only 15 minutes further away from Concord (just an example as it is on 93). Not sure where you are coming from.

Edit: I was thinking Ragged not sunapee as this is a ragged thread.
2nd Edit: Sunapee vs Loon is the same as Ragged vs Loon. (46 vs 1:01)


----------



## Abubob (Dec 28, 2021)

nh2maboarder said:


> According to their Instagram, “it will be spinning tomorrow morning”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same on Facebook



> We apologize for the Summit 6 being delayed midday today. Thank you for your patience and understanding as we resolved the mechanical issue throughout the afternoon. It will be spinning tomorrow morning for you!
> : @dillonmailand
> #raggedmtn // #thankaliftmechanic


----------



## Abubob (Dec 28, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon was sold out the last 2 days...


Good to know. I wonder how crowded or not crowded that would be. I’ve been to Cannon on powder days and College week days and it never seemed overly crowded there.


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Dec 28, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Loon is really only 15 minutes further away from Concord (just an example as it is on 93). Not sure where you are coming from.
> 
> Edit: I was thinking Ragged not sunapee as this is a ragged thread.
> 2nd Edit: Sunapee vs Loon is the same as Ragged vs Loon. (46 vs 1:01)


I'm in Londonderry. Ragged is 1:20 minutes from my house. Loon is 2 hrs from my house. And the pass I could afford got me 10 tix at loon. Sunapee is 1 hr from my house.

That's why ragged on the IKON would be great for me as i'll do the minimal extra drive time for the usual weekend trips and get to go to sugarbush whenever.

I loved ragged, my kids really learned how to ski there.  I'll be back this year at some point. 

I  hope they get enough show to open U/L easy winder and mikes, loved that area.  And those rollers they put in at the end of birches last year was a great move.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 28, 2021)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> I'm in Londonderry. Ragged is 1:20 minutes from my house. Loon is 2 hrs from my house. And the pass I could afford got me 10 tix at loon. Sunapee is 1 hr from my house.
> 
> That's why ragged on the IKON would be great for me as i'll do the minimal extra drive time for the usual weekend trips and get to go to sugarbush whenever.
> 
> ...


How on earth is loon two hours from londonderry? You get off 93 at the 100 mile marker and the speed limit north of concord is 70 with traffic typically moving faster.

Ragged is never going to be on ikon, you need to buy two passes. Fairly certain ikon base includes five days at loon. 

Between the four ragged passes I early bought for my family, we have more buddy tickets than we could ever use. If someone wants to try the place out at a discount, send me a PM.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 29, 2021)

Six is running smooth this am. Showboat below the last couple towers was pushed out last night.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks like they got more down than I expected.  I don't know how they push that trail out without a winch cat. No thanks.

How's Wanna be Wild look? They gotta be chomping at the bit to get the other carpet going with these crowds. If they even have someone to work it :/


----------



## thebigo (Dec 29, 2021)

The line today was at barnyard, carpet was only a half dozen people. The other carpet has not been pushed out yet. They opened showboat about half way down via yankee midday, after lunch they opened showboat from the top with a large 'experts only'. I didn't get to ski it, had my hands full between my 75 year old dad, 5 year old daughter and older u10 daughter. It was cool though to have three generations, spanning 70 years, on one chair.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 30, 2021)

At the risk of talking to myself, the mountain posted a picture of my nine year old with her friends on their fb page, I am guilty of zooming:


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2021)

thebigo said:


> At the risk of talking to myself, the mountain posted a picture of my nine year old with her friends on their fb page, I am guilty of zooming:


Skied by that little group. My brother Chris photographed their poles.

View attachment 14E134FB-E651-4E37-B780-BB7616CFBD65.jpeg


----------



## machski (Jan 1, 2022)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> I'm in Londonderry. Ragged is 1:20 minutes from my house. Loon is 2 hrs from my house. And the pass I could afford got me 10 tix at loon. Sunapee is 1 hr from my house.
> 
> That's why ragged on the IKON would be great for me as i'll do the minimal extra drive time for the usual weekend trips and get to go to sugarbush whenever.
> 
> ...


First off, I'm in Litchfield and Crotched is 55 mins, Sunapee 1:15, Ragged probably 1:20 and Loon is a flat 1:30 (well, ok, to South Peak.  Main base is probably 1:35).  Secondly, what pass gets you ten days at Loon?  Never heard of one that gets you that there.


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Jan 2, 2022)

machski said:


> First off, I'm in Litchfield and Crotched is 55 mins, Sunapee 1:15, Ragged probably 1:20 and Loon is a flat 1:30 (well, ok, to South Peak.  Main base is probably 1:35).  Secondly, what pass gets you ten days at Loon?  Never heard of one that gets you that there.


The Ikon pass is now only 7 days at loon, the base pass is 5. 

and you must drive alot faster than me!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2022)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> The Ikon pass is now only 7 days at loon, the base pass is 5.
> 
> and you must drive alot faster than me!


Check on google maps and you can see the time difference.


----------



## machski (Jan 2, 2022)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> The Ikon pass is now only 7 days at loon, the base pass is 5.
> 
> and you must drive alot faster than me!


I only do about 8 over posted speed limits, so....  Ikon has never been more than 5/7 at Loon.  In fact, originally it was going to be 5/7 COMBINED across Loon/SR/SL, then it went to that for EACH.  Loon has never had a 10 day deal with anything.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 3, 2022)

Was just watching all 4 cats (they have a fifth, an old BR-400 utility cat as well) heading up Village Green side by side. It's pretty awesome to see a hill of that size putting that much equipment out trying to polish this turd of weather.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 3, 2022)

Here with my five year old daughter today, have only skied barnyard and the green route off the six but the surface is well in excess of expectation. We did not encounter any ice, everything is edgeable. We could have skiied loon or ragged today, chose ragged because they have recovered from freeze/thaw better this year.

Cats still in the park midday, snow making in the barnyard Park, second carpet, showboat and show off. Haven't been up spear but does not appear they have started cardigan, sure it will be soon.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 3, 2022)

That is great to hear that their work paid off. We went from 40 to 10 overnight all I could think about is the boiler. Should be over again Sat PM with some first timers, hopefully the big carpet has coverage by then it's such a great learning hill. 

I'm not sure how long Showboat still needs but I also would suspect at some point soon theyll.begin shifting over to Cardigan. It can be set up as a down line off Showboat so once the guns begin to be turned off there and they still have the flow they can change Cardigan and light it up.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2022)

I avoided Ragged today because in the past they hadn’t handled the thaw freezes well. Glad they seem to have a handle on it.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 3, 2022)

They pulled off a miracle today. Their pass is underpriced, they are offering a premium experience and should charge for it.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 3, 2022)

I think they're still trying to find where the demand and supply curves cross for them. They've gone up $20 every year since the $249 Mission Affordable started in 2016 and this past year they went up $50 which was the biggest hike yet.

Still dirt cheap for what you get, but I would think at some point they'll find that target pricepoint and it's likely still up quite a bit. Hopefully it doesn't get so high as to price the local markets out.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 8, 2022)

Pushing an impressive volume of water up the hill this AM, they have created the only cloud in the sky.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 8, 2022)

Be there tomorrow. We're they able to get that open on only 1 day's snowmaking over a lot of it?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 8, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Be there tomorrow. We're they able to get that open on only 1 day's snowmaking over a lot of it?


The dust and run operations may have opened Cardigan today but the bury the trail attitude at ragged had a different idea.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 9, 2022)

The idea of opening trails before pushing out if conditions permit is new to them this year but I think is awesome (with a caution sign up top). Not sure if Erik is making the push for it, but just another reason why I continue to love the place. Over delivering on all fronts.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 10, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> The idea of opening trails before pushing out if conditions permit is new to them this year but I think is awesome (with a caution sign up top). Not sure if Erik is making the push for it, but just another reason why I continue to love the place. Over delivering on all fronts.


Appears Cardigan is done, where do you think they blow next?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 10, 2022)

It looks like they're still going on the Webcam on it? It looked done to me yesterday but obviously only being able to see the very bottom and top, it's tough to tell. I bet they at least had to do the Jug Handle and finish up the Home Run cut through (looked only half done yesterday) before switching back to Ragged Peak. The piles in the Barnyard park were impressive too.

My guess is Lower Ridge based on where I saw the snowmakers lining up valves when I left yesterday (pretty much last chair). Also if any extra capacity starting on Exhibition? Then it outta be Town Meeting and Birches simultaneously. Lastly if they want to get cute they can drag the hoses to Pines and Lower Crew Cut like they've been doing.

Even with yesterday's traffic I found everything with exception of the usuals (Village/Main/Chutes) to be in great shape even at the closing bell yesterday. The steeper stuff (Headwall, Newfound and Showboat) skied the best IMO. Likely due to much less traffic...   The kids loved having the big carpet going even though they're well past that!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Appears Cardigan is done, where do you think they blow next?


I'm torn really. I'd like them to at least open Lower Ridge. But also Birches which would mean starting Exhibition. How long will the compressors be available?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 14, 2022)

They posted lower ridge and wild side park are next for snowmaking. Monday is looking good, 8 - 12" on NWS map. Going to bring rock skis and finally sample some trees.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

thebigo said:


> They posted lower ridge and wild side park are next for snowmaking. Monday is looking good, 8 - 12" on NWS map. Going to bring rock skis and finally sample some trees.


Scrape all the rocks and stumps down for me.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm not sure what's up with the snowmaking pause. They weren't charging when I left at 5 or so this afternoon either. Possibly wanted to give the crew this past week (with the extreme cold) and the next two nights off. Understandable but odd given the lack of terrain off Ragged side going into MLK weekend. They did make a huge push to get basically all of Spear open non stop and those guys were probably beat. They do seem to take care of their employees better than most. 

The compressors generally stay until they're at 100% snowmaking terrain open.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I'm not sure what's up with the snowmaking pause. They weren't charging when I left at 5 or so this afternoon either. Possibly wanted to give the crew this past week (with the extreme cold) and the next two nights off. Understandable but odd given the lack of terrain off Ragged side going into MLK weekend. They did make a huge push to get basically all of Spear open non stop and those guys were probably beat. They do seem to take care of their employees better than most.
> 
> The compressors generally stay until they're at 100% snowmaking terrain open.


I'm guessing since it's because it was over freezing today. With temps in the single digits tomorrow they may make some.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 14, 2022)

I was referring to this past week for a pause not today. But as for today, the temps were square in the zone by 3 and nothing going, so I guess we'll see. Awful windy...


----------



## thebigo (Jan 14, 2022)

Loon was hitting east basin hard today but the conditions were marginal. I would guess ragged gave the crew some time off during the bitter cold temps. Looks to be a good run of snowmaking weather Tuesday after the storm. Kids are dragging me out there tomorrow, will report back if I see any activity.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Loon was hitting east basin hard today but the conditions were marginal. I would guess ragged gave the crew some time off during the bitter cold temps. Looks to be a good run of snowmaking weather Tuesday after the storm. Kids are dragging me out there tomorrow, will report back if I see any activity.


Bring plenty of money for hot chocolate. Gonna guess you’ll be in the lodge … a lot.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2022)

Today was nice. Breezy but nice. 

View attachment D36BBBA9-F7EA-4F55-9712-62543A659453.jpeg


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 14, 2022)

The top of Cardigan was brutal closer to closing pushing the kids right back uphill. Tomorrow will be hard-core.  Probably good skiing as the temps will keep the people away. As long as the wind dies down a bit.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 15, 2022)

Think I might bail on pats peak on Monday since the forecast looks like rain now. What’s the chances that ragged sells out? I can get a discounted lift ticket with my pats peak pass but I have to wait to buy at the window.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> Think I might bail on pats peak on Monday since the forecast looks like rain now. What’s the chances that ragged sells out? I can get a discounted lift ticket with my pats peak pass but I have to wait to buy at the window.


Weather won’t be much better at ragged


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 15, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Weather won’t be much better at ragged


Yeah I think I was looking at an outdated forecast. Well guess I’m going further north


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 15, 2022)

They'll have a good crowd with the holiday but with the road conditions many will likely not go. I live two towns to the west and we're bullseye for 8-12 with a short stint of mixed mid-day Monday. They're higher than me so.... but yeah if you're looking to be absolutely sure of no mixed it'll take going north quite a bit more. Though I don't see them getting much if any straight rain.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2022)

I’m seeing a light mix of rain toward the end of the storm. It’s a short storm though. Maybe eight or nine hours?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 16, 2022)

Gorgeous day today, the place is packed and the six broke again. This place does so much right but really need to get whatever is plaguing the six figured out.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 16, 2022)

They got it running around noon and too his credit management is front and center.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 17, 2022)

Snowing all day, never changed over. Wind died down. Six is opening, they are digging out spear. Going to be a fun afternoon.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 17, 2022)

thebigo said:


> They got it running around noon and too his credit management is front and center.
> 
> View attachment 52696



Barnes?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 17, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Snowing all day, never changed over. Wind died down. Six is opening, they are digging out spear. Going to be a fun afternoon.


Showboat is the place to be in this cement!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 17, 2022)

Will they drop the ropes on the ravine?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 17, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Snowing all day, never changed over. Wind died down. Six is opening, they are digging out spear. Going to be a fun afternoon.


Flying Yankee?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 17, 2022)

Ropes were falling everywhere. Ravine was open from the ragged side but my legs died before we made it in there, heard it was decent. 

We were first tracks on sweepstakes, skied it a couple times then headed over to raggae for a couple. At this point, a beer break was needed. Plan after break was to work our way from cardigan across both mountains scouting woods lines, I always like to see where people are dropping into the woods after a storm. 

Best laid plans, we hit tree hugger to ridge runner off cardigan, it was so damn fun we had to lap it several times. At this point I was done with trees, thought we would wrap the day with one each yankee and showboat lap but I have a building problem in one knee that was screaming after the yankee lap. Nine year old daughter headed back up for a showboat lap and in her words it was "fantastic".

Will post some pictures and other thoughts after I get the kids fed.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 17, 2022)

A few pictures from today:


----------



## thebigo (Jan 17, 2022)

At the risk of talking to myself. We showed up around 9:30, only the barnyard was running, the mountain could have easily bagged the day and with a cheap pass, nobody would have blamed them. 

They didn't bag the day, they worked to get both lifts open. I may be jaded from years of getting screwed over by vail but this is how a ski area is supposed to be run.

They tried to get the six running around ten but the wind prevailed. They got it running around noon and the entire lift line was cheering. Tim made sure everyone in line knew that Tyler the lift mechanic was the reason we were skiing from the summit, a 'tyler' chant, worthy of fenway, ensued. 

And yes on Sunday, the busiest day of the year, Barnes was talking up the parking attendants then standing in front of the six taking questions when it was down.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 18, 2022)

Hopefully we see more of him front and center there is no better way to lead than from the front lines. Gamble and Schramm were very good GMs but never left the office it seemed.

I just checked the cam and it looks like snowmaking on Lower Ridge and Wild Side Park building as they said would happen post storm. I also saw a snowmaker go into the valve station by the Spear lift. That station controls the uplines for both Exhibition and Birches (switch them off of Spear/Barnyard) so I assume he was lining one of those up for next.


----------



## TahoeDad (Jan 18, 2022)

My daughter works at Ragged and got some sweet turns in on her break and late in the day. Her photos look very similar to thebigo's in an earlier post. Great little mountain and great staff [I am biased].


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 18, 2022)

The staff is amazing! Always smiling and they know their jobs.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 22, 2022)

Still hitting wild side/ride hard. There is a strange microclimate here that allows the snow making cloud from one trail to cover the entire resort when it is cold enough, park snowmaking was coating both chairs all morning. I will never understand how these parks are worth the snowmaking investment but a topic for another day.

Rope dropped on lower ridge, it is skiing good and a nice addition on that side. Also took a run down easy winder, they ran a couple groomer passes, good run but it needs more snow.

Good crowd today, F & B appear to be printing money.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 22, 2022)

All I have to say is the smart mountains wait until temps like this to make the snow. It is a lot no doubt.

Hopefully they are done and go to Upper Ex > Birches tomorrow.

Easy Winder is a weird trail. Very...unfinished? It had snowmaking installed (and even towers) but never used. Its disconnected right now. My kids love it though it would be a nice addition with regular snowmaking and grooming so you could keep speed up at the bottom.


----------



## Mum skier (Jan 22, 2022)

Two questions for the group.
1. When is the cut off the for cheapest rate season pass at Ragged?
2. Are they going to be over run next year wiht people bailing from Vail?

We have done Epic 4 years now. Really no major complaints as other than last year a single trip to a Western resort justifies the cost of a local pass, and we like Sunapee. And wiht a family of 4 the savings add up.  But time commitments to our kids other sporting events probably means we won’t make a trip west the next few years. We are also not early morning people so I need an unlimited option near to Boston to make shorter days worth it. Can’t bear to use a “day ticket” for a few hours skiing.  We have a second house in Plymouth, NH.  So I am thinking Ragged for most weekends and Indy for local driving Christmas/February trips which don’t need to be booked in advance and can accommodate the kids other sports competitions.

But is Ragged going to suffer next year with Vail bail? (That rhyme.....)


----------



## thebigo (Jan 23, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> Two questions for the group.
> 1. When is the cut off the for cheapest rate season pass at Ragged?
> 2. Are they going to be over run next year wiht people bailing from Vail?
> 
> ...


Few random thoughts over coffee before getting the kids up at 6 AM to head over for yet another day race training.

I suspect the majority of epic pass holders either haven't caught on that anything is wrong or have no idea ragged exists. I would expect ragged to raise the price next year's, $400 sounds like a reasonable step; in my mind they could easily charge $500 for what they offer.  The cutoff was early to mid April, i found it with a Google search the other day looking for the pats benefit. Today is day 40 for me, more than half at ragged - it has only felt crowded when there is a race and only in the lodge. I have not had the human gates or getting run down by dogs feeling once. If I lived in Boston and had a second house in Plymouth, I would be all over cannon passes every year.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 26, 2022)

Snowmaking on Birches now


----------



## thebigo (Jan 26, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Snowmaking on Birches now


Haven't been out since Sunday but watching the web cam. Appears they hit town meeting and upper expo earlier this week, now working on lower expo and birches. Should about wrap it up, wonder if they will touch up blueberry down to the junction after? The junction gets a bunch of traffic and may not hold up if we get a warm Feb.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 27, 2022)

Blowing again on birches as of this afternoon. Plan to be there at opening tomorrow, also mowed VG for a border cross course - the only park feature I actually use.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 27, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Blowing again on birches as of this afternoon. Plan to be there at opening tomorrow, also mowed VG for a border cross course - the only park feature I actually use.


I always hit that boarder cross feature. S'fun!

I'm glad about Birches but d'ya think they'll get Lower Ridge open or is that off the table?


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2022)

I’m planning on trying Ragged for the first time this Monday. Always been curious.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 27, 2022)

Edd said:


> I’m planning on trying Ragged for the first time this Monday. Always been curious.


Monday should be good. I would throw you a buddy ticket but have to work.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 27, 2022)

Abubob said:


> I always hit that boarder cross feature. S'fun!
> 
> I'm glad about Birches but d'ya think they'll get Lower Ridge open or is that off the table?


Lower ridge opened last weekend, don't remember sat or sun. It skied good and was a nice change of pace on that side.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 27, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Lower ridge opened last weekend, don't remember sat or sun. It skied good and was a nice change of pace on that side.


That’s great! Getting close to 100%. What’s left?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 27, 2022)

Town Meeting (done but don't think it's pushed yet),  Birches (current snowmaking) then Exhibition (about a third to half done so far). Thebigo can confirm tomorrow.

In some years they drag hoses to also do Lower Crewcut and Pines but who knows this year since they're behind like everyone.

A couple more glades and others like Cemetary Gates that require dumptruck loads of snow...


----------



## thebigo (Jan 27, 2022)

Ragged passes are supposed to get 50% off midweek at pats. Anyone ever use the benefit? Kids have a half day on Tuesday, was going to take them night skiing. How does pats know one's pass is valid?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 28, 2022)

Pushing out town meeting and upper ex above the entrance; new cat on ex, yellow cat on town. Hitting birches hard, maybe a half dozen guns on lower ex.


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 28, 2022)

If I have Monday off I may stop in for some Ragged.


----------



## Edd (Jan 31, 2022)

Very nice conditions here. We came up 89 and GPS took us on New Canada road, which seemed fucked. Is that how everyone goes?


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 31, 2022)

New Canada Road is usually the way I go, can be hairy! However there is a far worse way to get there from 89....driving up and over a mountain....it wasn't fun in my old ford Ranger. I had work today, enjoy it!


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 31, 2022)

It's the fastest way from 89 unless it's mud season then go around the slow way 4 to 104.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 31, 2022)

I have tried every route. Route 4 off 93 in boscawen to new canada is the fastest from the east.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks like Exhibition is getting the treatment pretty good now. I can't wait to hit those low angle bumps if they do them this year.


----------



## Edd (Jan 31, 2022)

What a great day. Cool bar scene at lunch, more bumps than I’ve done all year, no lines and perfect weather. 90 minutes for me. Reminds me of a smaller Bretton Woods.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 31, 2022)

Edd said:


> What a great day. Cool bar scene at lunch, more bumps than I’ve done all year, no lines and perfect weather. 90 minutes for me. Reminds me of a smaller Bretton Woods.


Bar scene is as good as anywhere, megan is one of the best barkeeps around but they are all good. Ragged red is a great house draft, I dont usually like IPA but I tried the rags to riches during a keg change and it wasnt bad. Only negatives are the five year wait for the mug club and the space often reaches capacity on weekends.

BW is an interesting comparison, reminds me more of a small sunday river. Spear is cut similar to jordan and ragged similar to locke/barker in my mind. The non-existent lines are not midweek only, have not waited more than a few minutes since they got both lifts open.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 31, 2022)

At least you're allowed to take your beer from there into the main seating area upstairs. I don't drink much (or often) but we usually do that because I'm normally with the kids. The Flying Goose makes great beer for them.

I can't think of any good comparisons but I think if you're into stacking up the vert it's a tough place to beat. We go Sunday afternoons normally and Spear is ski on Ragged peak is 5 minutes absolute tops.


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2022)

thebigo said:


> BW is an interesting comparison, reminds me more of a small sunday river. Spear is cut similar to jordan and ragged similar to locke/barker in my mind. The non-existent lines are not midweek only, have not waited more than a few minutes since they got both lifts open.


Its more like BW before the gondola installation. Two high speed lifts at the base, a lot of low angle ungroomed terrain and glades, and a great base lodge.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Feb 1, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Ragged passes are supposed to get 50% off midweek at pats. Anyone ever use the benefit? Kids have a half day on Tuesday, was going to take them night skiing. How does pats know one's pass is valid?


Did you ever get an answer to this? I think you have to buy them at the window and show your season pass, which personally I wouldn't want to risk on a weekend showing up and seeing that they are sold out, but probably fine for mid week


----------



## thebigo (Feb 1, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> Did you ever get an answer to this? I think you have to buy them at the window and show your season pass, which personally I wouldn't want to risk on a weekend showing up and seeing that they are sold out, but probably fine for mid week


Kids have a half day today, I reserved 4 - close through the pats website, you have to hunt but there is a new england reciprocal option under the voucher section. Pats sent an email requesting we bring our ragged passes to the window upon arrival.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Feb 1, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Kids have a half day today, I reserved 4 - close through the pats website, you have to hunt but there is a new england reciprocal option under the voucher section. Pats sent an email requesting we bring our ragged passes to the window upon arrival.


Nice, I have a Pats Peak pass and was wondering if I could do the same at ragged, but their website says:
*All discounts that are offered must be purchased onsite in our Guest Service department for validation purposes.  i.e Reciprocal Programs, Highland Season Pass Holders, College Cut Deals, NH Resident Days and Military Discounts.*​Do they typically sell out on weekends?


----------



## thebigo (Feb 1, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> Nice, I have a Pats Peak pass and was wondering if I could do the same at ragged, but their website says:
> *All discounts that are offered must be purchased onsite in our Guest Service department for validation purposes.  i.e Reciprocal Programs, Highland Season Pass Holders, College Cut Deals, NH Resident Days and Military Discounts.*​Do they typically sell out on weekends?


Not something I pay close attention to but I dont think they have sold out all year.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 2, 2022)

Grooming out Exhibition today.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 3, 2022)

There was some talk about making more snow? Possibly at the top of Easy Winder but the compressor rentals must about done?


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 3, 2022)

The Easy Winder snowmaking is disconnected. Do you mean on Blueberry at the top of Easy Winder? It usually gets scraped off but this storm coming should help. The only place they haven't made snow on yet that they do some years is The Pines. They typically are all done by the end of January though.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 3, 2022)

Needs something for that long traverse between Blueberry and the knuckle of Upper Easy Winder. It’s awfully tough to keep your speed with all the bumps and ripples. Seems they could build up a whale and push through.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah they could blade some snow down in there if they really wanted. I rather just see the line connected next year. I think the rising skier visits likely warrant snowmaking on it. The kids love that trail...


----------



## thebigo (Feb 4, 2022)

Rough day for the hill.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 4, 2022)

I was still working on the inch of ice on my truck after work today. I am two towns over from Danbury and we really didn't start to get snow until a couple hours before dawn. Prior to that it was rain and then freezing rain. Quite the gross storm.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 4, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Rough day for the hill.


Yeesh!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2022)

They've already exceeded expectations and now:

Snowmaking:

Our snowmaking team just completed Birches, Town Meeting and Lower Exhibition. Our next goal is Pines and Lower Chute BX Course.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> They've already exceeded expectations and now:
> 
> Snowmaking:
> 
> Our snowmaking team just completed Birches, Town Meeting and Lower Exhibition. Our next goal is Pines and Lower Chute BX Course.


It’s a shame they close it all down by the first weekend of April just so they can ramp up their wedding business.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2022)

That is not why at all. People stop coming even if there is snow. I've been there every closing weekend for the past 5 years or so and it's dead.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> That is not why at all. People stop coming even if there is snow. I've been there every closing weekend for the past 5 years or so and it's dead.


I must disagree. If they were to market the spring skiing the way they market Xmas or their wedding packages people might see how enjoyable spring skiing is. The NIMBY factor can’t be all to blame. I’ve seen it well attended right up to closing.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2022)

Your picture is of their big spring event, in beautiful weather, a week before closing. Of course there's going to be people...

I worked with them very closely when I ran WB and after March traffic tails off substantially. Who is left are passholders. They bleed money every day. There is limited demand for spring skiing and that demand heads to the proven spring players. No amount of marketing will change that unfortunately.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2022)

Yeah, it’s a big spring event because it is marketed that way. Why is Xmas so big when the skiing is marginal at best? Marketing. Why is going to the beach in Florida and the Carolinas so big in April? Marketing. Why are there no spring skiers when everything is filled in and it’s not bone chilling cold? Because it’s *not* marketed. Season pass holders bleed money? Where do they get money to ramp up all the snowmaking in early season? Season pass sales. Where do they get money for summer maintenance? Season pass sales.

Please excuse me if I rant a bit about the millions of tons of snow they make just to slam the door shut on the some of the best skiing of the year. And please excuse me if I think season pass holders are not leaches but the backbone of ski area sales.

So … that’s my soapbox speak o’ the day. Thank you and have a good morrow. 

https://localfreshies.com/spring-skiing-tips/


----------



## thebigo (Feb 5, 2022)

The mountain was genuinely busy today, first time this year. Spear was running something around 9 second intervals, presumably due to the ice. 

Impressive they are going to make more snow, I agree it seems crazy this late in the year but I will happily ski it. It feels like I talk to a longtime sunapee family every week looking to check the place out. The mountain surely has numbers on first time visitors and likely wants to put their best foot forward with pass buying season only a few weeks away. 

The thing with spring skiing is you can have awesome days and absolute duds with nobody there. I am sure they would stay open later if it made financial sense, people don't get married in April. There is talk of an outdoor bar near the firepit this year. 

They had two scheduled events today and yankee was closed for training. I believe the race was a reschedule from last week. Yankee is the best cruising trail on the mountain but is closed one day per weekend, the result is excess traffic on cardigan. My kid was training on yankee, I get how great a trail it is to train on but not sure it is worth the disruption to the flow of traffic on the mountain busy mid-winter weekend days. 

With an ever growing pass base the mountain will hopefully have some dollars to invest. Snow making capacity has to be number one, functional snow making on easy winder probably number two. Personally I would like to see them look into a modern t bar on wild ride and move race training to lower ridge on busy days. This approach takes the park crowd out of the 6 line, allows easy access for high school races on main Street, run in high winds, take the race club out of the lift line and off yankee on busy days.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 6, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Yeah, it’s a big spring event because it is marketed that way. Why is Xmas so big when the skiing is marginal at best? Marketing. Why is going to the beach in Florida and the Carolinas so big in April? Marketing. Why are there no spring skiers when everything is filled in and it’s not bone chilling cold? Because it’s *not* marketed. Season pass holders bleed money? Where do they get money to ramp up all the snowmaking in early season? Season pass sales. Where do they get money for summer maintenance? Season pass sales.
> 
> Please excuse me if I rant a bit about the millions of tons of snow they make just to slam the door shut on the some of the best skiing of the year. And please excuse me if I think season pass holders are not leaches but the backbone of ski area sales.
> 
> ...



At $349 a year IMHO we've more than gotten our money's worth after a 120 day average season. It's on the ski area to provide a good value, but not continue to operate in the red after that has been provided. If you do the $/day calculation I would be willing to bet there is not a better value out there.


----------



## machski (Feb 6, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Yeah, it’s a big spring event because it is marketed that way. Why is Xmas so big when the skiing is marginal at best? Marketing. Why is going to the beach in Florida and the Carolinas so big in April? Marketing. Why are there no spring skiers when everything is filled in and it’s not bone chilling cold? Because it’s *not* marketed. Season pass holders bleed money? Where do they get money to ramp up all the snowmaking in early season? Season pass sales. Where do they get money for summer maintenance? Season pass sales.
> 
> Please excuse me if I rant a bit about the millions of tons of snow they make just to slam the door shut on the some of the best skiing of the year. And please excuse me if I think season pass holders are not leaches but the backbone of ski area sales.
> 
> ...


That is far too simplistic and you know it.  Christmas is busy because we advertise Christmas as being a winter wonderland time of year.  It is also busy because kids have a week and a half or two weeks off around the Holiday making it easy to travel to the mountains and stay for an extended trip.  Better chance in the mountains of that "white Christmas" than in the cities or burbs 

Once March/April hits, the spring sports ramp up.  Sure NE schools have an April vacation week but if your kids are in spring team sports, more often than not they are expected at practices throughout those vacation weeks.  Many may go to Florida on April breaks as well not just for beaches, but for the theme parks.  The rest of the country has spring breaks throughout March making April quite a bit quieter at the theme parks.

Finally, sure we die hard skier's love spring, don't mind the soft slushy snow.  But many do hate that type of snow and skiing, regardless of the coverage.  Priorities shift, the spring flowers come out at home and people forget/give up on skiing.  Would not matter how hard you market it.  (As an example, SL used to market spring hard, even added a Crown to their mountain triangle logo for king of spring.  Always have had a blast ourselves, but regardless of the $$$ tossed at spring ski marketing, place was always dead quiet.  Even the years they got feet of snow ahead of April vaca weeks).


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 6, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Yeah, it’s a big spring event because it is marketed that way. Why is Xmas so big when the skiing is marginal at best? Marketing. Why is going to the beach in Florida and the Carolinas so big in April? Marketing. Why are there no spring skiers when everything is filled in and it’s not bone chilling cold? Because it’s *not* marketed. Season pass holders bleed money? Where do they get money to ramp up all the snowmaking in early season? Season pass sales. Where do they get money for summer maintenance? Season pass sales.
> 
> Please excuse me if I rant a bit about the millions of tons of snow they make just to slam the door shut on the some of the best skiing of the year. And please excuse me if I think season pass holders are not leaches but the backbone of ski area sales.
> 
> ...


I am a huge spring skiing fan. Most of the time I just about never get to ski powder unless a good snowfall happens during a ski trip and I'm close to the slopes. But catching some prime corn is much easier, even for an eastern day skier. I don't mind doing a quick re-wax on the slopes to avoid the grabby, sticky snow. At that point though, I probably already have harvested my share of corn. And you can't beat spring moguls! Let them bake in the spring sun and all of the sudden I'm back skiing moguls with some form and dignity


----------



## Abubob (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry. I just don’t agree with the idea that marketing doesn’t matter. Sugarloaf is not a good example as it’s too far for most people to make a day trip. Ragged is an *easy* day trip for the most populous part of New England.

I‘ve been round and round with this with others and I’ve heard all the arguments and all I’ve got to say is if there’s no market for spring skiing why is it so hard to find a parking space in Pinkham Notch in May and June?


----------



## machski (Feb 6, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Sorry. I just don’t agree with the idea that marketing doesn’t matter. Sugarloaf is not a good example as it’s too far for most people to make a day trip. Ragged is an *easy* day trip for the most populous part of New England.
> 
> I‘ve been round and round with this with others and I’ve heard all the arguments and all I’ve got to say is if there’s no market for spring skiing why is it so hard to find a parking space in Pinkham Notch in May and June?


You are comparing apples to oranges on that one.  Maybe because Tuck's is only stable and skiable for the masses of core skier's in the spring?  Just a thought.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 6, 2022)

machski said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges on that one.  Maybe because Tuck's is only stable and skiable for the masses of core skier's in the spring?  Just a thought.


Skiers. By the hundreds. Skiing spring corn. The market is there.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 11, 2022)

Snowmaking done, compressors hauled off this AM.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 11, 2022)

Did they end up doing Pines? Haven't exactly had any super cold nights...


----------



## thebigo (Feb 11, 2022)

Best I can determine they blew maybe 12 - 24 hours earlier this week on pines and lower cc, both were skiing great today with upper/lower cc a good option on that side. Lapped moose a bunch of times, good spacing and generally clean.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi folks, I was wondering if any of the Ragged regulars was there this Saturday?  Home base for me is Pico but I usually get a second pass for variety.  Over the years I have had Pico + Max, bold & beautiful, Epic Local, Indy, Skiway.   I am considering Ragged for next year as my second pass. Saturday was a beautiful day and it there seemed to be a lot of racing.  However, 15+minute lines and a packed base area are not my thing.  Great staff though and excellent line management.   If you were there how did this past Saturday compare other weekends?  As you can tell from many of my choices I am not a big crowd fan.  Thanks for any guidance.  Mike


----------



## thebigo (Feb 13, 2022)

medfordmike said:


> Hi folks, I was wondering if any of the Ragged regulars was there this Saturday?  Home base for me is Pico but I usually get a second pass for variety.  Over the years I have had Pico + Max, bold & beautiful, Epic Local, Indy, Skiway.   I am considering Ragged for next year as my second pass. Saturday was a beautiful day and it there seemed to be a lot of racing.  However, 15+minute lines and a packed base area are not my thing.  Great staff though and excellent line management.   If you were there how did this past Saturday compare other weekends?  As you can tell from many of my choices I am not a big crowd fan.  Thanks for any guidance.  Mike


I was there but just getting home from watching our ragged u10s dominate another race day. Will offer a range of comments, likely rambling, after unpacking and feeding kids.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 13, 2022)

1 compressor left. Not sure if they're keeping it to do the Boardercross park which they never did or if it just didn't fit on the first tractor trailer. Top of Blueberry Patch could use a refresh bigtime. Not much left to pull to the middle there.

Skiing was really good today considering I thought, but didn't get to sample too much. Ridge, Birches, and the Chutes to Village Green were good.

Wasn't there Saturday but a lady I rode with said they were mobbed for Ragged standards. Saturdays are the busiest especially when there are events. I avoid Saturdays with two kids. Today I skied on both summit lifts after lunch which is the norm.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 13, 2022)

Ragged has built a strong racing culture, both hosting urban teams from greater Boston and their own programs. The last two Saturdays have been busy, not vail busy but ragged busy. Racing dollars are similar to pass dollars, money in the bank and a hedge against weather.

The club knows there is a problem, kids spend too much time in line. There are a few ideas splashing around how to fix it, none are remotely imminent, some are likely to offend many.

The race teams are almost exclusively on the road every Sunday mid season. If looking to avoid crowds, I would follow newps advice and ski Sundays from mlk weekend to March.

If you live in Boston, as I suspect Medfordmike does, there is no better option within a couple hours to avoid crowds. I attended races at sunapee and gunstock the last couple weekends, both had lines significantly in excess of anything at ragged this year.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 13, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> 1 compressor left. Not sure if they're keeping it to do the Boardercross park which they never did or if it just didn't fit on the first tractor trailer. Top of Blueberry Patch could use a refresh bigtime. Not much left to pull to the middle there.
> 
> Skiing was really good today considering I thought, but didn't get to sample too much. Ridge, Birches, and the Chutes to Village Green were good.
> 
> Wasn't there Saturday but a lady I rode with said they were mobbed for Ragged standards. Saturdays are the busiest especially when there are events. I avoid Saturdays with two kids. Today I skied on both summit lifts after lunch which is the norm.


The truck was full but I hope they blow more, it is needed in a few spots, notably blueberry.  The forecast does not look good.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 13, 2022)

No, Thursday looks brutal.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 13, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> No, Thursday looks brutal.


?


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 14, 2022)

Was agreeig that, No, the forecast for Thursday looks brutal.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 17, 2022)

Insider Q&A: New Ragged Mountain GM Erik Barnes feels right at home - New England Ski Journal
					

New England Ski Journal recently visited with Erik Barnes, the new general manager at Ragged Mountain in New Hampshire




					www.skijournal.com
				




Q&A with Erik Barnes. It's refreshing to hear that he has quickly recognized what makes Ragged special and what has been working. His comments echo much of my sentiment but it's good to hear it from the top.

Nice to hear that snowmaking is on the radar. They do an amazing job but the capital budget has been extremely small in that department.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 17, 2022)

He mentions aging infrastructure. How old is the 6 pack? 20 years this season and breaking down several times. Almost seems like the same choices Cannon faces with the tram.


----------



## IceEidolon (Feb 17, 2022)

Wintergreen and Wisp both have big, older automated snowmaking systems (Wisp was a SMI showcase for a while). I haven't heard good things about the maintenance and upkeep at either, and it didn't seem to be local problems holding them back. I hope Ragged is able to build out and maintain real upgrades, and I'll be curious to see if they also try to automate a bunch.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 17, 2022)

Abubob said:


> He mentions aging infrastructure. How old is the 6 pack? 20 years this season and breaking down several times. Almost seems like the same choices Cannon faces with the tram.



Nowhere near old enough to require being replaced, but needs to be gone through in the off-season. It has been solid since the electrical gremlin was figured out. If anything, the Barnyard would be next on the list for a fixed grip quad.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 17, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Wintergreen and Wisp both have big, older automated snowmaking systems (Wisp was a SMI showcase for a while). I haven't heard good things about the maintenance and upkeep at either, and it didn't seem to be local problems holding them back. I hope Ragged is able to build out and maintain real upgrades, and I'll be curious to see if they also try to automate a bunch.



Erik's comment is interesting because neither Mount Snow (where he referred to) or Crotched have any automation. In fact, Ragged had two trails entirely automated (York) but they do not use it. One of the installs (Exhibition - under the Six Pack) was a botched install. Due to the lift being there, the towers for the most part plaster it, so they use HKD sleds and other gear. It is front and center but the most inefficient trail to operate because of this. Other than this, for the most all of their other equipment is fixed with very little labor involved. So I guess, sure there are some efficiencies you could gain with more equipment, but compared to other areas, I think they are decent in the gear department.

He states making snow on both peaks concurrently as a possible goal. That is going to take some money. They currently operate a little south of 4,000 GPM and 6,000 CFM. The pipe topology is weird, not overly efficient. I believe if they wanted to operate on both peaks concurrently they would need to make some feed upgrades, and likely go up a little on the air and water side. I don't remember how much room there is in the pumphouse but I seem to remember at least one smaller HP motor/pump that could be replaced if they wanted to scale up vs out. On the air side, they did a big project about 10 years ago where they converted their air pad from diesel to electric - they lease units. Not sure if it would make sense to bite the bullet and install their own Centacs vs expanding the air pad. Depends on how much they pay for those units. New Centacs aren't cheap. They also could retire the HKD Standards and the Yorks and put in newer units and gain some air back. For the most part, it's not a mountain where a large fan deployment would make a lot of sense. The leased air seems to work, except they lose the ability to resurface from mid Feb on if they ever wanted to. That is another reason they bury trails.

Even if nothing happens on any front, for $349/year we get a hell of a value and I think most people are extremely happy. But it will be interesting to see if the owners open the purse strings a little, besides the new Spear lift, they are very tight on the capital side.


----------



## IceEidolon (Feb 17, 2022)

I just looked up Exhibition, that's a terrible spot for EVOs. Put some short HKD sticks on those posts instead, maybe manual Klik. At least a 10' Impulse doesn't rain at 25 wb and comes with its own jack.

Speaking more generally, corporate seems to be relatively involved in larger projects and has previously gone for big auto projects. I wouldn't be surprised to hear if they're committing to snowmaking, they're committing in a big way. Upgrading a couple trails a year to SV14/Impulse from Standards makes sense, but from the group that built out the Starship at Wisp (each screen of that version of Smart Snow had a dedicated display and keyboard - it looks like NASA mission control and was stupid overkill) I don't expect rational thought.

I don't have any quibble with anything you're saying about what it'll take to run both peaks or what they should buy, I just have a very low opinion of executives and corporate decision making after shovelling out too many decisions made too high up the chain.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 18, 2022)

I am very surprised more places don't put the Impulse shorties on the booms that Pat's Peak did under the lift on their Cascade Basin expansion, they are pretty sweet.

The past mistakes with the York deployment were on past management's watch, the folks there now I am fairly certain aren't going to double down on the poor moves. I have been nothing but impressed with what they do with that system and the things they have done for improvements. They put in a new pond not long ago, added Impulses to a ton of trails, added pipe to Upper and Lower Chute, installed 3 TA TF40s that were sitting in the unused tubing hill on the main run, etc. So really good stuff, just incremental and not earth shattering.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 19, 2022)

Impressive recovery today, all snowmaking trails are edgeable with barely any visible ice. There were three groomers on showboat when i arrived at 8, impressive sight.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 19, 2022)

They have a cool shot of all 4 cats (equipped with tillers) together on their social media under the Spear lift. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CaKpKjPLakx/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## thebigo (Feb 25, 2022)

Filling in:


----------



## thebigo (Feb 27, 2022)

Fun weekend in the woods:


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 28, 2022)

Did you get a free trip to the "Ragged Edge" tuning shop? lol

Based on how little there was out snowmobiling this weekend I assumed it was boney.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2022)

Quick question here.
What's stopping someone from buying the pass through powderhorn for those sweet colorado partner areas and skiing primarily ragged except for a trip west? I like powderhorns incentives better than ragged. I assume they wouldn't care right?


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2022)

Probably nothing.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 3, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Quick question here.
> What's stopping someone from buying the pass through powderhorn for those sweet colorado partner areas and skiing primarily ragged except for a trip west? I like powderhorns incentives better than ragged. I assume they wouldn't care right?



Not sure if you need to load individual days on your pass to ski sister mountains? Vaguely remember a couple girls from Wintergreen having RFID issues over X-mas week. Not a big deal but may get annoying.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 5, 2022)

Not the best picture but the seeded bumps are a nice addition and skiing decent given the recent weather.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Not the best picture but the seeded bumps are a nice addition and skiing decent given the recent weather.



I skied those … briefly … on Friday. A little rough. Descent rhythm though.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 6, 2022)

They'll need some warmer weather or more natural on top and then skied in more. Gonna be door #1 cause door #2 seems to be a Bridge too Far this year. When they're good I usually love those because they're low angle.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 7, 2022)

Pass prices listed, not sure what it was last year but $379 is still a great value.

Pass prices calculated by age on date of purchase, used to be jan 1. Only matters if you have a kid turning 6 but just saved me $350.






						Ragged Mountain Resort: Premier New England Skiing
					

Official Site of Ragged Mountain Resort. Located under two hours from Boston in Danbury, NH; Ragged Mountain is the furthest place to get far away, close to home. With New Hampshire's only high-speed six passenger chairlift, 57 trails, including 17 glades, 3 terrain parks, and miles of groomers...




					www.raggedmountainresort.com


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 8, 2022)

$349 last season.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm once again on here plugging powderhorn but if you guys were wondering if it's worth taking your ragged pass west I'm here to say this place punches above its weight. Nothing super steep and no big open bowls but probably some of the best tree skiing around. If you like Steamboat trees then these ski similar and if there's fresh the competition is super low. Like ragged it's a well run locals area.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 12, 2022)

For anyone on the fence, it changed over about 10 minutes ago, there is nobody here and it is snowing about as hard as it has all year.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 12, 2022)

May go tomorrow. I've had no desire to ski at all given conditions sadly.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 2, 2022)

Great turnout for pond skim today, every snowmaking trail open on closing weekend in april. My kids made countless friends this year, many I suspect will last for life. Only good thing vail ever did for skiing in NH was help families return to small mountains run by people that actually know their customers names and give a shit.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2022)

For the season pass, the next price raise isn’t until Sep 5th. Did they limit pass sales last year? Considering how long to hold off buying one.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2022)

Edd said:


> For the season pass, the next price raise isn’t until Sep 5th. Did they limit pass sales last year? Considering how long to hold off buying one.


I dont have an answer but am curious what you plan on running for a pass quiver. I'm just not sure at this point but the cannon + indy and a ragged pass checks alot of boxes for me. Cannon instate vet pass is silly cheap and indy add on is also a killer deal. We didnt make turns this year and that bums me out!


----------



## thebigo (Apr 20, 2022)

Edd said:


> For the season pass, the next price raise isn’t until Sep 5th. Did they limit pass sales last year? Considering how long to hold off buying one.


To my knowledge passes were still available throughout the season. I suspect they dream of being busy enough to sell out. Crowds were simply not an issue last year on hill, in 50+ days at ragged, doubt I waited in a lift line >5 mins more than a few times. There were times I skied spear for a couple hours to avoid the six line but it still was not bad compared to the competition. The lodge, bar and cafeteria can get crowded on bluebird Saturdays in jan/Feb.


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I dont have an answer but am curious what you plan on running for a pass quiver. I'm just not sure at this point but the cannon + indy and a ragged pass checks alot of boxes for me. Cannon instate vet pass is silly cheap and indy add on is also a killer deal. We didnt make turns this year and that bums me out!


That is strange that we didn’t meet; I blame Vail squarely.

I think I’ve decided on Ragged w/ Indy add on and a Cannon/BW pass. It’ll be a weird season that way but Ragged covers an easy day trip, I have friends who get Cannon/BW and I’ll get good use out of an Indy. If Wildcat gets better I’ll go back the following season.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 20, 2022)

Edd said:


> That is strange that we didn’t meet; I blame Vail squarely.
> 
> I think I’ve decided on Ragged w/ Indy add on and a Cannon/BW pass. It’ll be a weird season that way but Ragged covers an easy day trip, I have friends who get Cannon/BW and I’ll get good use out of an Indy. If Wildcat gets better I’ll go back the following season.


Spent 7 hours blasting bumps at k today and it is 420, not sure if I am reading this incorrect - ragged is not on indy.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2022)

Edd said:


> That is strange that we didn’t meet; I blame Vail squarely.
> 
> I think I’ve decided on Ragged w/ Indy add on and a Cannon/BW pass. It’ll be a weird season that way but Ragged covers an easy day trip, I have friends who get Cannon/BW and I’ll get good use out of an Indy. If Wildcat gets better I’ll go back the following season.


Ragged is on the Indy pass?


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Spent 7 hours blasting bumps at k today and it is 420, not sure if I am reading this incorrect - ragged is not on indy.


Well shit. That’s another $100+ than I thought then. Don't know how that got in my head. I’ll get the Indy anyway. I wish I’d gotten the Ragged prior to April 4th but I couldn't decide that fast.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2022)

Edd said:


> Well shit. That’s another $100+ than I thought then. Don't know how that got in my head. I’ll get the Indy anyway. I wish I’d gotten the Ragged prior to April 4th but I couldn't decide that fast.


You can get an add on with a cannon pass


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 20, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Ragged is on the Indy pass?


No.


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> You can get an add on with a cannon pass


I like where your head’s at but looks like the add wont work with the Bold/Beautiful Pass. I end up going to BW more for multiple reasons.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 20, 2022)

Imagine if vail wasn't an absolute cluster of fucks?

I get edd's current thought process, been there. Solve the problem of optimizing NH skiing without giving the Broomfield assholes another penny.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

Yep. Plenty of "affordable" just as good skiing elsewhere. Have a clean conscious to boot lol.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 21, 2022)

Edd said:


> For the season pass, the next price raise isn’t until Sep 5th. Did they limit pass sales last year? Considering how long to hold off buying one.


They don’t limit sales but the deadline for the cheapest passes gets earlier and earlier. This year it was $380 only until April 5 which is the earliest deadline I‘ve seen.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

It does seem early but the deadline for "Mission Affordable passes was 4/5 prior to COVID. The last two seasons they tacked another month or more onto the deadline. I certainly wasn't ready to shell out the coin yet.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 21, 2022)

Edd said:


> That is strange that we didn’t meet; I blame Vail squarely.
> 
> I think I’ve decided on Ragged w/ Indy add on and a Cannon/BW pass. It’ll be a weird season that way but Ragged covers an easy day trip, I have friends who get Cannon/BW and I’ll get good use out of an Indy. If Wildcat gets better I’ll go back the following season.


Pats Peak is another easy drive and it IS on the Indy pass so you can get the discounted Indy Pass on.  They have reciprocity with Ragged so you get discounted day tickets to Ragged.  I got the Pats pass, and plan on a day or three at Ragged.  I've never been to Ragged before, so....


----------



## Edd (Apr 29, 2022)

Podcast #84: Ragged Mountain General Manager Erik Barnes
					

Listen now (56 min) | "Skiing needs to be affordable."




					www.stormskiing.com


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2022)

Bad news from Danbury. Al Wickstrom, Ragged's Operations Director has left for Loon in a VP position. Ragged is a tough place for a middle-upper management person in the industry because of their small budget (and no real expansion aspirations). Boyne is spending money like a drunken sailor.

Big loss for the mountain, and I hope Colby (the snowmaking manager and now his replacement) can succeed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Bad news from Danbury. Al Wickstrom, Ragged's Operations Director has left for Loon in a VP position. Ragged is a tough place for a middle-upper management person in the industry because of their small budget (and no real expansion aspirations). Boyne is spending money like a drunken sailor.
> 
> Big loss for the mountain, and I hope Colby (the snowmaking manager and now his replacement) can succeed.



That's a bummer

So I take it that means Pinnacle Peak is dead for good?


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2022)

His departure wasn't necessarily attributed to any one thing, but consecutive GMs have been pretty clear that Pinnacle is not happening anytime soon. Not dead but certainly on the back burner.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2022)

That be him.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 17, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a bummer
> 
> So I take it that means Pinnacle Peak is dead for good?


----------



## thebigo (Jun 17, 2022)

Abubob said:


>


Near term upgrades mentioned were hardscaping, deck off the bar, snowmaking on both mountains and parking. Next I would imagine easy winder and sweepstakes for upgrade. Sweepstakes to get the racers off yankee and easy winder to take the load off cardigan. Will also need to look at barnyard in the near future. Then maybe in 10 - 20 years look at pinnacle if vail continues to send sunapee and crotched passholders your way?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2022)

Be nice if Pinnacle doesn't happen until it's all grown back in and they can try again.   If what they cut ended up as the ski trails?  B.o.r.i.n.g


----------



## thebigo (Jun 17, 2022)

Have you skied pinnacle? Was hoping to last year but never made it over there the limited days there may have been enough snow.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Near term upgrades mentioned were hardscaping, deck off the bar, snowmaking on both mountains and parking. Next I would imagine easy winder and sweepstakes for upgrade. Sweepstakes to get the racers off yankee and easy winder to take the load off cardigan. Will also need to look at barnyard in the near future. Then maybe in 10 - 20 years look at pinnacle if vail continues to send sunapee and crotched passholders your way?



Where were these mentioned?

Would love to see Easy Winder to take the load off Blueberry Patch. Can't see it effecting Cardigan being on a different peak. I think Cardigan is far too steep for novices and should be a blue. Winder would be good except for the pole out at the bottom. The top pitch will need work. Not sure Sweepstakes has the pitch to be FIS Homolugated but they cerrianly could run some USSA events there.

Bigger deck off bar sounds good it gets jammed up there on weekends.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Have you skied pinnacle? Was hoping to last year but never made it over there the limited days there may have been enough snow.



I've walked it, not enough pitch to really do much with. What they roughed in seemed about all you can do.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 19, 2022)

Patio, deck, paving and snowmaking were all mentioned in the skijournal article. Easy winder is pure conjecture but also obvious. Sweepstakes is the result of spending a year with the race team.

The club and the mountain fight over yankee time. Kids need more time to train, mountain hates losing the trail. Bunch of ideas discussed: take out trees between ex and birches, lift on wild ride with training on ridge and Sweepstakes amoung others. Sweepstakes makes the most sense, people who can ski it would rather be in the woods whenever it is open. Only downside is putting athletes in the six line on busy days.

Edit: bar overhaul is the greatest roi, turning people away from $7 cups of draught beer is insane. Current setup is awesome but they need to better use the space.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2022)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, Sweepstakes is being considered for widening for race use?  That's a terrible idea with the other available options on the mountain.  You don't have to go there.  

I get that having Yankee open to the General Public makes Spear much more desirable.  But don't go and fuck up the best old school trail on the main mountain to create a new race venue. 

What I'd do is just homologate Show Boat. Grade out skiers right side of the trail that hardly ever gets used on natural snow and run some snowmaking pipe up the skiers right side of the trail.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 19, 2022)

Nobody skis Sweepstakes, it was open maybe five days last year. The mountain needs to move race training off yankee. Showboat is too steep.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't think skiers right side of Showboat is too steep for a race training venue.  It's far more mellow than skiers left, which I agree is too steep.  I bet you could create something cool with a new entrance starting skiers right off the summit down the skiers right side of the trail.   

I would be fine with lower Sweepstakes being widened and adopted as a race venue.  From where you cut over from Birches.   But please don't ever do anything to change Upper Sweeps.  I know the natural snow isn't there often to open it.  But when it is open, it's the best trail on the mountain.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 19, 2022)

Strangest possible fathers day conversation, debating dhs over ragged race trails. 

Dude, if there was enough snow for Sweepstakes to be open, would you ski it?

I would spend every run in the woods until my balky knee gave up.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 19, 2022)

Showboat is too steep no matter what you do it for U12 and below. Snowmaking pipe on skiers right would not be usable because of wind direction. Pipes are on skier's left for a reason. Lower also not practic you've got all ledge on skiers right and skiers left is a ravine and wetlands. That's why they have not been allowed to fill in that large crevasse crossing the gully and have to make a ton of snow to fill it.

Sweepstakes is great but it's absolutely dead on the few days it's open. People who ski Ragged are either on groomers or in the woods (when available), and very little in-between. That said, the same holds true for Birches to a certain extent and they already make snow there. Seems like it wouldn't be a stretch to move some of the racing there without a big spend. That also would keep that race traffic off Blueberry or Ridge to get down to another trail. I don't think it's long enough to host GS for some of the older age groups though. Not sure...

From a training perspective a surface lift up skiers right of Wild Side to utilize Lower Ridge isn't a bad idea either.  Tough to see where a surface lift would fit in as nicely as that anywhere else without a lot of work. But again, you're taking away a fairly heavily utilized trail especially when the park is built on Wild Side, so it may come back to Sweepstakes: out of the way and lowest utilized.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 20, 2022)

I would build a T-Bar up the lookers right of Wild Side, Make Wild Side the racing trail.  Move the terrain park to Village Green.  Allow general public to use T-Bar as well to access terrain park (mid unload where village green double used to end).  Most expensive option, but keeps the classic trails intact, and might take pressure off the six pack.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 20, 2022)

Village Green not enough pitch for the big park and mid-unload requires another operator. So neither really an option. I could see using Wild Side for racing and put the park on Lower Ridge but again, they prefer the park to be on a tangent, but it wouldn't be too bad. Honestly when you weigh the options, Birches or Sweepstakes makes the most sense simply because you're not taking valuable terrain away that any skier ability can use.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Strangest possible fathers day conversation, debating dhs over ragged race trails.
> 
> Dude, if there was enough snow for Sweepstakes to be open, would you ski it?
> 
> I would spend every run in the woods until my balky knee gave up.



Yes I would ski it.  I love the top of it.  Wish it maintained that narrowness and turns all the way down.  It's probably my favorite trail on the mountain.  I enjoy skiing a lot of trees, but I also like variety; especially classic New England trails like that. I'll always vote against widening such trails. 

And to Newpy, I'm aware why the pipe is on skiers left.  Maybe put some hydrants in the middle in order to get snowmaking over to the right side. And I don't feel the skiers right side of Showboat is too steep. Same pitch as Hayride at Stowe, which was used for years as the primary race trail.  I'll concede it would be tougher on the younger racers.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 20, 2022)

It's a great pitch overall for racing and they do run Slalom on it, not for the younger groups though...it is made far mellower by an assload of snow made on it because they can only groom it downhill and straight because they don't own a winch cat. That's why they end up with the narrow swath at the top because they can't push sideways on the headwalls. If you put pipes in the middle then you definitely can't race on it. You would have two narrow lanes too narrow to set GS (and lift towers) with hydrants in the middle which is frowned upon. I still think Birches would be a happy medium when they can't use Yankee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, my thought is you widen the skiers right side of the trail significantly; say to the inner edge of Ragged Edge "glade", which hardly ever gets used.  You could build a second entrance skiers right from the summit.  Lots of real estate to work with, it's just a matter of getting snowmaking over there.   This picture shows what I'm talking about with the right side of the lift line being much less steep than the the left.  

Birches might not be a bad option though.  I'll agree there.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 11, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Grade out skiers right side of the trail that hardly ever gets used on natural snow and run some snowmaking pipe up the skiers right side of the trail.


I agree with this 100%. Sure ungroomed natural terrain is great an all but that side of Showboat is really under utilized. There's plenty "natural terrain" on the mountain. Please leave Sweepstakes alone.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 18, 2022)

Abubob said:


> I agree with this 100%. Sure ungroomed natural terrain is great an all but that side of Showboat is really under utilized. There's plenty "natural terrain" on the mountain. Please leave Sweepstakes alone.


Under further consideration … I take it back. I only wish they would groom a 6 lane flat highway on one side of Showboat is all. The whole middle section becomes unskiable.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 29, 2022)

Appears the NH Mountain Inn was listed last week, peculiar timing. I was under the impression the Inn was a significant part of their wedding business and sold out most holidays/weekends in the winter. Hope this is a not a harbinger.



			https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/318-New-Canada-Rd_Wilmot_NH_03287_M30033-54490


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 29, 2022)

I was told they simply did not want to own/manage it any longer.

I would not be worried about a mountain sale if that's what you're getting at. My friend was there all last week doing work on their snowmaking system and it's all business as usual. On top of that they are putting together a longer strategic plan with him for that system.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Appears the NH Mountain Inn was listed last week, peculiar timing. I was under the impression the Inn was a significant part of their wedding business and sold out most holidays/weekends in the winter. Hope this is a not a harbinger.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/318-New-Canada-Rd_Wilmot_NH_03287_M30033-54490


Just because a business is selling doesn’t mean it isn’t successful. Also it seems that this might be the best time to put it on the market as the wedding season winds down. Thirdly since they are only business ”partners” I fail to see the significance to the ski area itself.


----------



## thebigo (Aug 29, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Just because a business is selling doesn’t mean it isn’t successful. Also it seems that this might be the best time to put it on the market as the wedding season winds down. Thirdly since they are only business ”partners” I fail to see the significance to the ski area itself.


Well aware that successful businesses sell assets for reasons other than distress. Unless I am mistaken, they own the Inn. Timing is suspicious given they are trying to acquire Jay and we are in a real estate downturn. Can fully understand however wanting to focus on your core product and not deal with additional staffing/management issues.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Well aware that successful businesses sell assets for reasons other than distress. Unless I am mistaken, they own the Inn. Timing is suspicious given they are trying to acquire Jay and we are in a real estate downturn. Can fully understand however wanting to focus on your core product and not deal with additional staffing/management issues.


Could they be trying to raise capital?


----------



## thebigo (Aug 29, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Could they be trying to raise capital?


Doubt any capital they could raise through the sale of the inn would have any significant impact on the Jay acquisition. Barnes has been around for over a year now, possible he just wants to focus on the core product.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Doubt any capital they could raise through the sale of the inn would have any significant impact on the Jay acquisition. Barnes has been around for over a year now, possible he just wants to focus on the core product.


That makes sense.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 2, 2022)

A few details of some off-season work at Ragged.

They are doing some snowmaking reconfiguration. The Cardigan water line is undersized so they have to basically run every other hydrant/gun then swap to the other and run more. They are chopping and deadheading the Cardigan down water line where Home Run cuts over to the top of Barnyard. This will reduce the number of hydrants on the line above there by approximately 20 and allow them to run gear up higher. The Barnyard water line is being extended from where it deadheads now (top of the triple on the left) up Home Run and will then tie back into the severed line for Lower Cardigan. Since Home Run already has an air line on it they will add some hydrants to this new pipe too, which will make it easier to get that little cut through covered. All in all it should cut some hours off getting Cardigan open. Nothing glamorous but helps fix one of their pain points on a tight budget.

Replacing the air line under the road by the carpet that they've had to repair a bunch of times.

The TA fans on Main Street are getting automated because the current manual software is unsupported. So they'll get upgraded firmware and hydrant actuators. They'll integrate with the existing automation because it's York legacy (now owned by TA).

Barnyard triple got a coat of paint.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 29, 2022)

Well they blew opening on Friday, now expected to be next weekend. I'm not sure who decided to try to cover Village Green for day 1 but they need a bop on the head. They got away with it last year but they moved off of this route for day 1 to Wild Side for a reason.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Well they blew opening on Friday, now expected to be next weekend. I'm not sure who decided to try to cover Village Green for day 1 but they need a bop on the head. They got away with it last year but they moved off of this route for day 1 to Wild Side for a reason.


Probably wanted to have something for beginners. Not that Wildside is difficult just too narrow for beginners and people bombing on by.

And really the weather leading up is to blame IMHO not management.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 29, 2022)

Weather hasnt helped but you've got a GM in his first full year (who was largely disinterested in his first season) and an Operations Manager in their first year.

They must have a reason but Wild Side is as wide as the Chutes and the same pitch. But it isn't 200+ feet wide and full of massive waterbars like Village Green. It also has nearly brand new HKDs at very tight intervals. It may not be an ideal Day 1 trail but it would be open Friday no problem. Every year that they went there first they made their target of the first weekend in December.

Sunapee opened on 11/23, the hours have been there. I watched them make snow for 3 days on Village Green and barely made a dent. Everything above there is buried.

Just hoping they learned from this as not much they can do now as they're committed. I do know the Ops Manager and he's a good guy, big shoes to fill after Wickstrom left.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 29, 2022)

Could not believe how massive that water bar across VG is when I was there this summer.

I am just disappointed for the program kids, been looking forward to seeing their winter friends for months. Telling my girls opening day was delayed was like telling them Christmas was delayed.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 9, 2022)

Late start, ended up on second chair. 

Impeccable surface, today is my 16th day and this is the best surface i have skied all year. I do not know how they do it but nobody lays down a surface like these guys. Limited terrain, tomorrow is going to busy with the seasonal programs starting. Guns going on newfound and upper ridge, both are close. Barnyard also looks close.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 9, 2022)

I watched them tag team with 3 cats yesterday on the web cam. I'm with you the grooming is bar none. You would never have expected a decent surface after the rain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2022)

Is there grooming team long tenured?

I had a pass there in 09 and 10.  I've skied there only about a ten times since, but they had a really great surface back then too even though their snowmaking was pretty weak.  I chalked it up to low traffic.  Even though the pass was $199 then $299 back then and everyone else hadn't hopped on the cheap pass train, the place was dead.  You could show up at 9:30 on a Saturday (unless there was a race) and get a parking spot in the closest lot to the lodge.  

Great to hear that they still excel there even with probably triple the skier visits of 09.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah and 4 cats too which is kinda high for a hill that size. They attack it pretty good.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2022)

Won't be long for that or Barnyard with the temps last night.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 10, 2022)

And as if on schedule, the six is broke


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2022)

It was running around lunch when I checked earlier?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2022)

thebigo said:


> And as if on schedule, the six is broke


I was assured by one the mechanics that would not happen again.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 10, 2022)

It broke around 10:30, started loading around 12:30. Approximate times, bunch going on with first day of programs.

Surface was in good shape, and great to see all the race families after 8 months away. My kids did programs at crotched and attitash before switching to ragged last year, the peaks/vail programs were sufficient but nothing matches the camaraderie, quality and culture of the ragged crew.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 13, 2022)

It is obvious there is a new sheriff in town. Not that it was a dust and run operation last year but the depth of the snowmaking is intense. Didnt get a picture but the volume of snow blown on barnyard is bordering on the absurd. Have to assume they are going to build the park early rather than circling back around after spear. Hoping they move onto yankee soon.



Edit - this should help


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2022)

So what’re we looking at here? Cardigan Turnpike?


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 13, 2022)

Same operating principle: make snow once and deep enough to not have to go back. But they made a few water distribution changes in the off season. Barnyard has a new configuration this year. Instead of the water line ending at the top of the triple it keeps going (with the air line) up Home Run and then ties into the Lower Cardigan down line as a loop. So now when they make snow on Barnyard they can cover both sides far easier which is what you're seeing. Their social media has a good viewpoint.

With less hydrants on Cardigan that run will be finished quicker as well.

Upper Ridge, Headwall, Newfound and Main Street should be soon with Wild Side soon thereafter? I'd think Yankee will be next along with the Showboat crevasse, Wanna Be Wild and Lower Cardigan using this new loop.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 14, 2022)

Upper ridge, headwall and raggedy opened today - good second routes. Barnyard appears done, still blowing on the wilds, also blowing on crew cut. Rode up with patrol, said management wanted to blow ex for the holidays?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 14, 2022)

Actually 15. Forgot to turn on the stupid app.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 14, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Upper ridge, headwall and raggedy opened today - good second routes. Barnyard appears done, still blowing on the wilds, also blowing on crew cut. Rode up with patrol, said management wanted to blow ex for the holidays?



Gonna take them an eternity to uncover Barnyard lol. Did they start pushing Newfound? I would think those two plus Wild Side and a non-groomed Upper Crewcut would be in the cards for the weekend.

Exhibition after that would be a first for sure.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 14, 2022)

Barnyard may melt out in July 2024. Newfound was getting plowed out today.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 14, 2022)

Hopefully I can drag the kids over Sunday.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Did they start pushing Newfound?


Nope. Probably soon though.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Hopefully I can drag the kids over Sunday.


We will be there. Older kid will be training U12, younger kid free skiing with dad waiting for U8 to start.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

My 7 year old has a pink jacket, black helmet. My 9 year old green jacket, orange helmet, and myself green NF jacket with black Gyro helmet. Say hi if you see us all. Usually we ski Sundays from around lunch on when it slows down.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## thebigo (Dec 16, 2022)

Snowed all day with varying intensity, never changed over. Good day but the woods are still a bit bony.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2022)

I bet Newfound was pretty great. I always love how they drag a few guns onto Crewcut while they are working up there, such a cool little run.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2022)

They lied about Newfound not opening until Saturday. Other than that it was everything @thebigo said. I died after 11 runs. The phone died in the middle of the 10th.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 16, 2022)

Newfound was best run of the day.

The line past blueberry on your screenshot, is that the powerline? Strangely crooked for a powerline. Eyeballed it a few times but not sure if it is skiable?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2022)

So they had 2 runs open?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2022)

thebigo said:


> The line past blueberry on your screenshot, is that the powerline? Strangely crooked for a powerline. Eyeballed it a few times but not sure if it is skiable?


I think but not sure it’s a service route. I didn’t include it my the t-shirt. I’ve never had the desire to try it. Too many viable glades to try. 


Smellytele said:


> So they had 2 runs open?


Pretty much. But you could mix and match!


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> So they had 2 runs open?



The straight one to the left of his left most line they just finished snowmaking on and is open. Also the beginner complex (bottom right).


----------



## thebigo (Dec 17, 2022)

Great day, raggae glades run on the day. Saw tracks in EX and 3lp but did not want to push the five year old.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 19, 2022)

Flying Yankee online!


----------



## thebigo (Dec 19, 2022)

Moose was fun yesterday, fresh two days after the storm is the reason I ski this place


----------



## thebigo (Dec 19, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Flying Yankee online!


Email this morning said they were blowing but not seeing it on the webcam. Maybe they lost the temps.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 19, 2022)

They ran overnight and lost the temps right after posted that and shutdown. It went up to 35 here (I am 3 towns to the west).

Looks to be borderline during the day this week but only for short spikes and it's going to be dry.  I bet they fire back up tonight and go right through to Thursday AM. Let it sit through "whatever" comes Friday, and push it out all day Saturday when the temps plummet and it begins to dry. Open on Sunday.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 20, 2022)

28F when I pulled in this morning and no guns running that I can see, air plant appears to be off.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2022)

It looks like it only got down to 27 last night, they could be waiting until tonight (12 low) and tomorrow night (12 low as well). Nonetheless, they got their work cut out.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 20, 2022)

They sure do. Approaching 300 kids in the comp programs, getting the hard push to train 6 days in a row over the holidays, with reportedly good response. Going to be a shit show if they are in the six line all week.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2022)

Looks like they're back on now. I think they'll get it. Those York towers put out a ton of snow in the temps we're gonna get the next couple days.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 21, 2022)

Beautiful blue bird day. Mostly hard packed on groomed but 6 all natural ungroomed trails open: Lower Ridge, Moose Alley, Reggae Glades, Upper Exhibition, Birches, Sweepstakes. Never had such a wild ride on Exhibition. It felt like the ungroomed side of Showboat.

Anyway, snowmaking continues on Flying Yankee. I’m guessing they may try to open that once cold air returns.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks Iike they're shutting down on Yankee and starting to push that out. Showboat and Lower Cardigan are on.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 27, 2022)

Got yankee open around midday, skied great despite random cookies. Easy to forget how fun that trail is. Showboat done except the steep part at top. Been blowing the other carpet and bailout from barnyard for days and starting on upper cardigan. Both lifts ski-on midday holiday week with perfect weather. I am told proctor rented newfound ridge a couple days this week.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2022)

Will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 27, 2022)

I got there around 1PM today with the kids and skied to the end. Yankee was in the best shape no surprise. One of my favorite runs anywhere.

The top of Wild Side being roped off was puzzling, that left Raggedy and Chute to become a mess.

Barnyard had the only line while we were there and instead of directing it there was  a third liftie just shoveling snow around. Those are things that wouldn't happen when Al was there. Oh well....just my ex-Operations guy observations lol.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 29, 2022)

Gorgeous day. Only line was at barnyard and carpet. Second carpet comes online tomorrow. Also showoff, presumably below the cut over from yankee.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 2, 2023)

Substantial snow loss but the Ragged approach to make it deep before moving on is paying in dividends. I would be surprised if they decide to do any resurfacing other than spot where the poop is coming through from overflowing waterbars. Other than that the place is still deep. They were putting up new Impulse guns on Cardigan all day.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2023)

It was all good today.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 2, 2023)

Newpylong said:


> Substantial snow loss but the Ragged approach to make it deep before moving on is paying in dividends. I would be surprised if they decide to do any resurfacing other than spot where the poop is coming through from overflowing waterbars. Other than that the place is still deep. They were putting up new Impulse guns on Cardigan all day.


We skied loon today but saw those guns on cardigan yesterday. What is the thought behind installing guns in January?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2023)

Was there a sale on those things?


----------



## thebigo (Jan 2, 2023)

Abubob said:


> Was there a sale on those things?


Seriously, with any luck those guns should be blowing snow within a week.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2023)

Gonna need it this year.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 3, 2023)

thebigo said:


> We skied loon today but saw those guns on cardigan yesterday. What is the thought behind installing guns in January?
> 
> View attachment 55797



Gotta install them when the vendor gets them to you.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 4, 2023)

Ragged was a ghost town today. I feel sorry for all the folks that wore themselves out and soaked their clothes yesterday. The surface today was buttah! I think aside from school kids that get there around 12:30 I was the last morning skier to arrive and since I only had a couple hours to spare the first to leave. There was some fog that started near the base and slowly rose to the top by lunchtime. Good day to take it slow and finish my turns. 

View attachment 0A96B721-DD65-462D-A05B-9497E2F295FF.jpeg


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2023)

Want to start a campaign for a Jay/ ragged pass for next year. Would be a great pass for me!


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 4, 2023)

Abubob said:


> Ragged was a ghost town today. I feel sorry for all the folks that wore themselves out and soaked their clothes yesterday. The surface today was buttah! I think aside from school kids that get there around 12:30 I was the last morning skier to arrive and since I only had a couple hours to spare the first to leave. There was some fog that started near the base and slowly rose to the top by lunchtime. Good day to take it slow and finish my turns.
> 
> View attachment 55816View attachment 55815View attachment 55817View attachment 55818



I was surprised they haven't opened Showboat up it would be money with this spring snow. My guess is snow retention.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 4, 2023)

Newpylong said:


> I was surprised they haven't opened Showboat up it would be money with this spring snow. My guess is snow retention.


I’m sure they’re waiting for the weather to stop all this nonsense.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 4, 2023)

Forgot to mention they were running the chairs at a crawl. Probably to save power as there were hardly any skiers. According to my Slopes app I spent over an hour on the chair and about a half hour actually skiing. Usually it’s about even.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 4, 2023)

The 6 was moving Monday but the quad was crawling my guess 600 GPM.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 4, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> Want to start a campaign for a Jay/ ragged pass for next year. Would be a great pass for me!



No campaign needed, it already exists.



> Jay Peak Season Passholders* will have unlimited access to Ragged Mountain, Wisp Resort, Wintergreen Resort, and Powderhorn Mountain Resort.



Edit - appears to be blackouts:



> BLACK OUT DATES​All reciprocal days and discounts are valid any day across the 22+23 ski/ride season except:
> 
> 
> December 26-31, 2022
> ...


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 6, 2023)

I got a less than truthful response from their communications department on an inquiry on the Spear quad speed. I said normally I am onboard with cost saving measures but passholders float the mountain in the off season and purchase passes with the expectations of a similar level of service as previously, or in this case, a high speed lift running at high speed. I was told it's running well beyond that after which I said I timed it at 650 FPM out of a rated 1000 FPM this past week on two seperate days, so invalid response. If I continue to receive pushback I will go to my contacts in management, probably should have anyway. I was expecting a little more straight forward admission.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 6, 2023)

Hill looks much better dressed in white. Should ski decent tomorrow with several inches of heavy wet mixed in.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 6, 2023)

Newpylong said:


> I got a less than truthful response from their communications department on an inquiry on the Spear quad speed. I said normally I am onboard with cost saving measures but passholders float the mountain in the off season and purchase passes with the expectations of a similar level of service as previously, or in this case, a high speed lift running at high speed. I was told it's running well beyond that after which I said I timed it at 650 FPM out of a rated 1000 FPM this past week on two seperate days, so invalid response. If I continue to receive pushback I will go to my contacts in management, probably should have anyway. I was expecting a little more straight forward admission.


Spear definitely running slow, didn't time it but would guess around half speed. Will be busy tomorrow with king pine race canceled and ski east race. Guess we will find out if the issue is mechanical or economical.


----------



## thebigo (Saturday at 9:48 AM)

Spear back to running full speed. Showboat a nice add, some cookies but still good.


----------



## Newpylong (Saturday at 9:53 AM)

Good to hear. Kinda supports the mid-week cost saving notion.

Great view in the picture!

Wife was thinking about going but I saw the B Netting being set up and said let's do our normal Sunday lol. Even then I may wait for Cardigan. Should start tonight on it? Not sure what's get thr nod first that or Lower Ridge? The Ragged side is getting rough tapering off to the two runs at the bottom. I personally would change things up and do Exhibition or Birches first to get some people off the Patch and Upper Ridge.


----------



## thebigo (Saturday at 10:41 AM)

Newpylong said:


> Good to hear. Kinda supports the mid-week cost saving notion.
> 
> Great view in the picture!
> 
> Wife was thinking about going but I saw the B Netting being set up and said let's do our normal Sunday lol. Even then I may wait for Cardigan. Should start tonight on it? Not sure what's get thr nod first that or Lower Ridge? The Ragged side is getting rough tapering off to the two runs at the bottom. I personally would change things up and do Exhibition or Birches first to get some people off the Patch and Upper Ridge.


Was told by patrol, plan is to start cardigan tonight.


----------



## Newpylong (Saturday at 11:43 AM)

thebigo said:


> Was told by patrol, plan is to start cardigan tonight.


Makes sense thx


----------



## thebigo (Wednesday at 7:46 AM)

Appears they went back to showboat after the initial pushout. Probably want to be done with spear for the year when forced to shutdown tomorrow. Last year they moved to lower ridge when done with spear, hoping for birches first.


----------



## Newpylong (Wednesday at 1:01 PM)

Because the Upper Cardigan line was shortened (the bottom became the return for the Barnyard that goes up Home Run then down Lower Cardigan) there is additional water capacity while they are on Cardigan so it makes sense to widen Showboat (which is currently narrower than usual) because the water is already in that pipe (it's the upline). They'll be done with Spear after they shutdown. Still a lot of work to do on Ragged proper. The way this winter is going I suspect it will take them until the end of the month to get it all covered.


----------



## Newpylong (Yesterday at 7:22 AM)

They made a running switch to the Ragged side last night which will give them two days to get Cardigan and Home Run pushed for the weekend. Those Impulses buried it.

Lower Ridge is getting the love and possibly Upper Ex > Town Meeting or Birches can't tell. They'll have to shutdown in not too long.


----------

